# COVID Leave



## melinora (Jun 22, 2022)

Hi guys --

Last week (6/18) my entire immediate family tested positive for COVID-19. I called my HR and she said I could take covid leave and would be paid my average weekly hours. However, when I called today to let them know that I tested positive and am also waiting for my lab test to come back, I was told that Target only allows 5 days of quarantine. So, regardless of if I test positive or negative, I still have to come in to my shift this weekend. This seems really irresponsible to me, considering that I could still be ill and could spread this around my team. (It's Texas, no one wears masks).

Is this the norm....or should I call corporate? I don't want to be responsible for an outbreak amongst my team, especially when someone I work closely with is in cancer remission.

Thanks!

*edit:* I only just started working there a month ago -- so I am still new to the policies.

*Final Update: I called Target Pay and Benefits, where I was reassured that I am supposed to get up to 10 days of paid leave if symptomatic or testing positive (which I am both). Thanks everyone for all of your help and suggestions.  *


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jun 22, 2022)

melinora said:


> Hi guys --
> 
> Last week (6/18) my entire immediate family tested positive for COVID-19. I called my HR and she said I could take covid leave and would be paid my average weekly hours. However, when I called today to let them know that I tested positive and am also waiting for my lab test to come back, I was told that Target only allows 5 days of quarantine. So, regardless of if I test positive or negative, I still have to come in to my shift this weekend. This seems really irresponsible to me, considering that I could still be ill and could spread this around my team. (It's Texas, no one wears masks).
> 
> ...


When you come back after 5 days you have to wear a mask for another 5 days. That is how it was in my store.


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 22, 2022)

As far as I know this is the most current document regarding Covid leaves for Target:


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jun 22, 2022)

I got approved for 10 days, went back early... but that was my choice. I was positive on my PCR test and yeah, gotta wear the damn mask one more day


----------



## melinora (Jun 22, 2022)

Marvin Martian said:


> When you come back after 5 days you have to wear a mask for another 5 days. That is how it was in my store.


Luckily I have a short week next week. I was going to mask up anyway -- I do not want to be responsible for an outbreak -- esp bc it's a Super Target.


----------



## melinora (Jun 22, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> As far as I know this is the most current document regarding Covid leaves for Target:


Thank you for sharing this -- I will defo get in touch with Target benefits tomorrow. I am extremely ill. I called on Saturday to alert my team about my exposure, but symptoms did not start until Monday, when I took my PCR test. It came back positive today. I believe I should have up to 10 days off. My store is having pay-roll issues (went 100 hours over last month), so maybe that's why they will only allow 5 days.


----------



## PogDog (Jun 22, 2022)

If you’re still testing positive, don’t go into work. You call out, every day you’re scheduled, until you test negative and can safely return to work. 
Temperature checks and masks will be required if you’re showing symptoms 

Covid leave covers a defined amount of time, after that it’s out of personal time, if any is available.

If you’ve only been employed a month, you probably won’t get much, it takes at least 2-3 pay periods to determine average hours. 5 days seems generous.


----------



## melinora (Jun 22, 2022)

PogDog said:


> If you’re still testing positive, don’t go into work. You call out, every day you’re scheduled, until you test negative and can safely return to work.
> Temperature checks and masks will be required if you’re showing symptoms
> 
> Covid leave covers a defined amount of time, after that it’s out of personal time, if any is available.
> ...


Five days is pretty generous, but I don't want to be held accountable if I have to take off more time for being ill, especially because I'm still in my probational period. 
My dilemma is: I'm moving into an apartment on July 6th and definitely need the pay. I can't afford to take off without leave, but I also can't go into work sick. It's a tough call.

This is just really inconvenient timing.


----------



## DBZ (Jun 22, 2022)

Reed Group says you get *10 days paid* leave. You can take 5 days and mask up for 2nd 5 days, but why take 5 when you can take 10. Call pay and benefits.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2022)

Have your medical paperwork handy. Workbench has more info about covid too.


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 23, 2022)

melinora said:


> Hi guys --
> 
> Last week (6/18) my entire immediate family tested positive for COVID-19. I called my HR and she said I could take covid leave and would be paid my average weekly hours. However, when I called today to let them know that I tested positive and am also waiting for my lab test to come back, I was told that Target only allows 5 days of quarantine. So, regardless of if I test positive or negative, I still have to come in to my shift this weekend. This seems really irresponsible to me, considering that I could still be ill and could spread this around my team. (It's Texas, no one wears masks).


I’m shocked that they offered paid leave when you yourself were not initially positive.  That was a thing like 2 years ago, but not recently.   Now, quarantine time, even while awaiting results, it’s unpaid.  COVID pay is only supposed to be for TM positive only.  There was just way too much abuse going on with some testing once a month trying to get PTO.


----------



## melinora (Jun 23, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> I’m shocked that they offered paid leave when you yourself were not initially positive.  That was a thing like 2 years ago, but not recently.   Now, quarantine time, even while awaiting results, it’s unpaid.  COVID pay is only supposed to be for TM positive only.  There was just way too much abuse going on with some testing once a month trying to get PTO.


My lab test came back positive. I am extremely ill. I made the choice not to come in last weekend because my immediate family was positive and I couldn't get a lab test until Tuesday.


----------



## melinora (Jun 23, 2022)

DBZ said:


> Reed Group says you get *10 days paid* leave. You can take 5 days and mask up for 2nd 5 days, but why take 5 when you can take 10. Call pay and benefits.


I definitely will -- thanks!


----------

